

Cartography: Declarative Auto Layout in Swift - adamnemecek
https://github.com/robb/Cartography

======
cageface
I've been using SnapKit, a similar library, with great success recently:

[https://github.com/SnapKit/SnapKit](https://github.com/SnapKit/SnapKit)

In fact I've essentially ditched interface builder for my last two projects.
I've found this to be an overall boost in productivity and code
maintainability, particularly on team projects. I was skeptical of doing
layout in code and I'm not sure I'd advocate doing this in ObjC but the
expressiveness of Swift makes it possible to build such a nice DSL for layout
that I think it's a net win over IB and Storyboards.

~~~
jurip
We've been using Masonry
([https://github.com/SnapKit/Masonry](https://github.com/SnapKit/Masonry)),
the predecessor to SnapKit, on a pretty large Objective-C project for the last
year and a half. We do have some constraints in XIBs but lots in code, too.
It's been great and I'd absolutely, without hesitation, recommend it to
anyone.

------
jurip
Also worth checking out is NSLayoutAnchor in iOS 9 and OS X 10.11. It looks
like it might lessen the need for libraries like this.

------
dep_b
Cartography looks really elegant and that's why I like it. Masonry was too
JavaScripty for my taste, all that jQuery like chained pseudo commands.

This really looks just like a config instead of code, and it should be.

